# humminbird 858c HD DI



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

Any one out there own one? Thinking about getting one. Any info on the unit will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I have an 898c SI. That units big brother. Love it. Screen seems big enough. I have mine mounted on a 2.25 ball ram mount. I'd like to get and 858 hd(non di) for the bow and network to use with my ipilot link Terrova and Lakemaster map setup.. What kinda questions do you have?


----------



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

How's the sharpness and performance.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

SPLIT SHOT said:


> How's the sharpness and performance.


Have to check and make sure choose mines using the same transducer not real sure, I'm guessing my unit is about the same.
I'll post some screen shots and you can find some online if you google but I'd say its pretty good once you get it tuned in(different water conditions = different settings) and are on still water going slow. 1.5-5 mph seems to work well. The definition of structure is pretty good, I wish the fish were a little clearer or maybe I just need to work with it more. Lots of little specks I assume are bait fish. I've seen it mark a couple hogs as well... I'm still waiting to see a school of 12+ " fish. Maybe that just doesn't exist on Alum... Perforformance id give my 898 a 9-10(little slow to boot up compared to 788) and sharpness I'd give 8-10 compared to lowrance Hds. You comparing to another brand or you planning to do ipilot?


----------



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

Just compairing


----------



## SPLIT SHOT (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info very helpful


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

That was before I really got it dialed in. You can see some fish and structure there. Image on the left is down imaging, right is side imaging.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Thats a pass along a bank with a bunch of laydowns.


----------

